# New kit gets a big brother



## skiprat (Oct 26, 2008)

I didn't know how to change the title so I just started this one to say that my last pen now has a big brother. New Pics added to original thread.:biggrin:

Cheers
Steven


----------



## scubaman (Oct 26, 2008)

... and what would that original thread be?  Maybe that's a silly question if you are in IE, but in this here RSS reader I don't see a likely candidate


----------



## skiprat (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry Rich, here's a link
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=38372


----------



## scubaman (Oct 26, 2008)

Very cool!  The only thing that doesn't really fit is that little grip section...

Reminds me of a Porsche Design pen.  It's called a Mikado, P3130.  Do you know it?  It's a ballpoint pen, the long rods have a small spacing - they probably sit in a ring groove and there is a tiny gap.  The effect is that when the ends are pulled together there is a twist till the gap closes.  I imagine there is an internal spring that does that.  Of course there is a left and a right relaxation, i.e. a left and a right twist - and this advances the refill.  I only saw it briefly at the last pen show I was at.

I like the design of your pen very much!  Well done!  Did you use SS bicycle spokes?


----------

